# Form 80



## laynag (Jan 22, 2013)

If I'm applying for a visa 820 is that classed as temporary resident?

Question 16. Do you currently have, or have you ever had, any national identity documents or numbers? 
Would this mean a national insurance number for the UK?
Question 17. Your current residential address?
Would this be where I am living in Australia at the moment? Or my UK address?
Question 22. Do you have personal contacts in Australia?
So I put my partner, but do I put friends as well? 
Question 28. Is your partner currently or have they ever been a citizen of any country.. 
My partner was born in the UK and moved with his family when he was 2. He holds a uk and australian passport and is an australian citizen. This question is straight after when they ask for his place of birth so do I put yes and put australia or put yes and put UK? 
Question 35. did you travel to australia with any other persons?
My partner and I went on holiday and arrived back into Australia together so do I put his name there?
Question 41. Visa details place of issue? Mine was issued online so do i put that?
Question 42. Details of your arrival to Australia? I have arrived and departed 4 times on this visa so what date do i put there? 
I am confused 
very confused


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

You are from the UK, do you even need to do the form 80???

Kttykat


----------



## laynag (Jan 22, 2013)

I thought I did ???????


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

laynag said:


> I thought I did ???????


Form 80 is required for high risk countries like Pakistan or China. It is optional for low risk countries, where you can get an ETA for Australia, Like the USA and as I understand it the UK.

Kttykat


----------



## laynag (Jan 22, 2013)

Thank you again


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

laynag said:


> Thank you again


More and more embassys are wanting this form even though it is not mandatory. In your position I would be incline to email the embassy or call the DIAC number and ask (although I have had different answers from people there). The reason being is that if they do need/want it and end up asking you for it...this could delay your process as you can see that there is a lot of things to fill in and supporting information to gather.

This is just what I would do even thought what KK said has been true in the past, it appears that there is a bit of a defacto process being established whereby other people groups are being requested to complete these forms.


----------



## laynag (Jan 22, 2013)

I think I'll give them a call.. Thank you


----------



## caroleaw (Jul 3, 2012)

kttykat said:


> Form 80 is required for high risk countries like Pakistan or China. It is optional for low risk countries, where you can get an ETA for Australia, Like the USA and as I understand it the UK.
> 
> Kttykat


My son (Australian) and his partner (Canadian) lodged their 820/801 at the Perth office on 2/11/2012. The acknowledgement was received on 5/11/2012.

On the second page of the acknowledgement it states

PERSONAL PARTICULARS FOR CHARACTER ASSESSMENT FORM
If you have not already done so, please download and complete Form 80 and return it to our office as soon as possible.

It seems to be a standard letter so has anyone else had to do this?

Carole


----------



## Miss Swan (May 28, 2012)

Whilst browsing this forum prior to lodging my application, it seems that Form 80 is a document commonly requested by DIAC, regardless of which country (high risk or low risk) you hail from. I provided Form 80 with my application just to make it more 'complete'.


----------



## laynag (Jan 22, 2013)

I'll do one then thanks for advise everyone


----------



## Laegil (Sep 17, 2012)

In my acknowledgment letter I was also asked for Form 80. 
They probably just always ask for it now. I think it also says that you should provide it on the 820 checklist.


----------



## laynag (Jan 22, 2013)

thanks for that i do one just need some help with some questions now.............


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

caroleaw said:


> My son (Australian) and his partner (Canadian) lodged their 820/801 at the Perth office on 2/11/2012. The acknowledgement was received on 5/11/2012.
> 
> On the second page of the acknowledgement it states
> 
> ...


Very interesting...thanks for sharing this...it supports what I thought in that they are all moving to asking for form 80. I would not be surprised if in a short while form 80 becomes listed as a mandatory document because Canada is certainly not High Risk but previously it was only High Risk countries that had to do it.


----------



## Laegil (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh yeah we did get carried away.

Question 17: I put down my australian address because I am living here now, even though it is only on a tourist visa.

Question 22: From what I have read it should be ok to just put down your partner and maybe one or two friends.

Question 28: There are two spaces there, so you can put Australia in the first slot and then UK in the second one.

Question 35: Yes.

Question 41: I was confused about it too and just put down "online". 

Question 42: I'd say they are talking about your most recent arrival.

I can't really help with 16, I was very confused too, especially since social security numbers are not important in Germany at all. I just put my national ID down and that was it, but I'm not sure if that was the right thing to do.


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Laegil said:


> Oh yeah we did get carried away.
> 
> Question 17: I put down my australian address because I am living here now, even though it is only on a tourist visa.
> 
> ...


This all looks great from what I can see. I do have a couple suggestions. Question 41 maybe add after online where you where when you applied so say "online - I applied when I was in the UK"

Question 22 I would also put down some of her family if you can like her parents or siblings. This shows that you are integrating into the family as any true partner would.

Questions 16 Nation ID is perfect. Just identify that it is a Germany Nation ID Card. You will need to photocopy and certify this to include in the documents you send.


----------



## laynag (Jan 22, 2013)

thats great guys thanks for that


----------



## laynag (Jan 22, 2013)

OK so I'm still filling in form 80 and have got the information from my step mother who I haven't seen since my father dies 7 years ago but do keep in contact by email. She was born in south Africa which I wasn't aware of until now. She has lived in the UK for most of her life but her birth place is South Africa. The question where it asks: is this parent currently or have they ever been a citizen of any country? would i put YES then in the country box put UK.. ? 
Do you have to do the additional info sheet or can you just fill in another page 12 so it's neater??


----------



## andie87 (Mar 14, 2013)

laynag said:


> OK so I'm still filling in form 80 and have got the information from my step mother who I haven't seen since my father dies 7 years ago but do keep in contact by email. She was born in south Africa which I wasn't aware of until now. She has lived in the UK for most of her life but her birth place is South Africa. The question where it asks: is this parent currently or have they ever been a citizen of any country? would i put YES then in the country box put UK.. ?
> Do you have to do the additional info sheet or can you just fill in another page 12 so it's neater??


Id like to know the answer to Laynag's questions about filling in another page 12. Also if you run out of room on the additional information page, can you just print off another additional information page to fill out??? x


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Update on our Form 80 guidance note - we are still working on the form and it should be available in around two weeks.

It is a comprehensive look at each of the questions offering guidance and assistance which should prove invaluable and speed up your application.


----------



## andie87 (Mar 14, 2013)

Editor said:


> Update on our Form 80 guidance note - we are still working on the form and it should be available in around two weeks.
> 
> It is a comprehensive look at each of the questions offering guidance and assistance which should prove invaluable and speed up your application.


how will we know when this is ready? Will it become a new post/ thread? Just want to keep and eye out for it. Thank you for making it x


----------



## andie87 (Mar 14, 2013)

Editor said:


> Update on our Form 80 guidance note - we are still working on the form and it should be available in around two weeks.
> 
> It is a comprehensive look at each of the questions offering guidance and assistance which should prove invaluable and speed up your application.


Hi Editor, I have been away on holidays the past 2 weeks, has the Form 80 guidance note been posted to the forum yet? I'm not trying to be pushy, just don't want to miss the invaluable information! x


----------

